# Husband Introduced Young Kids to His "Friend"



## WhiskeyVictor (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello, I apologize if this is long, it has been a while since I posted.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi WhiskeyVictor I don't think he is going to wait on your timeline. He is going to move things along at his pleasure. I'm not familiar with the term gaslighting. In my part of the world it's called pulling the wool over your eyes. I assume they mean the same thing.

As to whether he may have been seeing this other person prior to what he says... if your instincts are telling you otherwise then you're most probably right. He is not going to admit anything until he's well in the clear and everything has been finalized. Even then he may not admit it. So it may be something you're just going to have to accept because that is just who he is. And really he's not worth losing sleep over.

It sounds like you're doing great by your kids. Keep talking to him about your point of view and your reasons why. Always in relation to your children's wellbeing. Easier said than done I know.

Take care of yourself and don't forget to treat yourself to something special regularly. Not a glass of wine! lol. One day you're going to look back on this and say 'I deserve a pat on the back because I think I handled that pretty well'.

You're doing great. All the best.


----------

